# Pyle stereo and stereo installation



## twds

I bought a Pyle marine radio new on Ebay. Bought it a few months ago and just now ready to install in my build. Hooked it up and it did not work. Thought the radio must be bad, and too late to send back, so I just bought another pyle stereo only, first one came with speakers and waterproof cover. Just now hooked up the new one I bought off of Amazon and it DOES NOT WORK. Is there something I am doing wrong or two bad radios? I wire the red to the hot of the battery and black to the ground. Did not hook up the constant hot, because I don't want the memory on all the time. The first one I actually even hooked the constanant power up just to make sure. I bought one of the amplified portable antennas. I tried grounding the antenna and the screw for the mounting bracket to another neg going back to the battery in case it needed another ground and still not working. My question is, am I missing sometihng or are Pyle stereos not good? Read reports now on Pyle stereos and three different ones stated after they sent their first one back the second one did work.


----------



## rickybobbybend

Man, that is frustrating. I will leave the connections to the stereo to you and the schematic; but you should absolutely use a meter and verify you have 12v at the leads to the unit. If not, make sure you have good connections to the battery, the battery is good, no funky splices in the wiring, ensure there is a fuse in the fuse holder (and that it is a good fuse) and that any breakers are properly sets to allow current flow. No meter...you should get one, but in the short run you could also hook up another device to the same leads and see if it works. Good luck. Rick


----------



## TheMaestro

Is there a fuse on the unit itself? Im not familiar with pyle, but i know ive installed car audio where there was a fuse on the unit. What colour is the constant on/time clock wire?


----------



## twds

I know I have power to the radio, I tested the plug that goes into the reado and do have power. The fuse on the radio itself is also good. I don't have the radio in front of me, but think the constant power wire is yellow and the other wire I didn't use if for "power antenna". The radio says "self grounding" I assue the black wire from the radio is to be connected back to the neg on the battery.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

I just installed a Pyle on my rig and the constant B+ wire had to be hot for the unit to turn on.


----------



## MNHunter505

This is a good thread...I just bought a Pyle stereo on Overtons.com. Hopefully it works. I prolly need to test it...


----------



## TheMaestro

Loggerhead Mike said:


> I just installed a Pyle on my rig and the constant B+ wire had to be hot for the unit to turn on.



Thats why I asked you what colour wire, as there is one model that does require the constant on wire to be hot, but that wire is usually blue, but I figured since yours wasnt blue... But maybe it too needs to be hot as per above post!

I believe this is the model:
https://www.fcsurplus.ca/shopping/p...65129-PLCD3MR-Pyle-CD-And-MP3-Marine-Stereos/


----------



## JoshKeller

generally the yellow wire is the switched hot, and the red wire is the constant hot


----------



## Wallijig

JoshKeller said:


> generally the yellow wire is the switched hot, and the red wire is the constant hot




here's standard color coding for aftermarket radios:

Yellow	12V Constant / Memory
Red	Switch / Accessory
Black	Ground
Blue	Antenna Remote
Blue with White Stripe	Amplifier Remote Turn-on
Orange with White Stripe	Dash Light Dimmer/Illumination
Green	Left Rear Speaker (+)
Green with Black Stripe	Left Rear Speaker (-)
White	Left Front Speaker (+)
White with Black Stripe	Left Front Speaker (-)
Purple	Right Rear Speaker (+)
Purple with Black Stripe	Right Rear Speaker (-)
Gray	Right Front Speaker (+)
Gray with Black Stripe	Right Front Speaker (-)


----------



## Hanr3

Wallijig said:


> JoshKeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> generally the yellow wire is the switched hot, and the red wire is the constant hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's standard color coding for aftermarket radios:
> 
> Yellow	12V Constant / Memory
> Red	Switch / Accessory
> Black	Ground
> Blue	Antenna Remote
> Blue with White Stripe	Amplifier Remote Turn-on
> Orange with White Stripe	Dash Light Dimmer/Illumination
> Green	Left Rear Speaker (+)
> Green with Black Stripe	Left Rear Speaker (-)
> White	Left Front Speaker (+)
> White with Black Stripe	Left Front Speaker (-)
> Purple	Right Rear Speaker (+)
> Purple with Black Stripe	Right Rear Speaker (-)
> Gray	Right Front Speaker (+)
> Gray with Black Stripe	Right Front Speaker (-)
Click to expand...


Some radios are grounded via the case and the black wire.
Some radios require both the yellow and red wires be connected to power.


----------



## Andyg

Not sure if its already been said but the ignition wire could be hooked up to a switch to turn the stereo on and off. I ordered a little 300 watt pyle micro amp and a set of 6.5 inch marine speakers. Should sound good. Shoot some pic's . I want to check out your set up.


----------



## joncruiser

hello all I'm very new to this forum and gathering information and parts of my lowe 1440, my intentions are (y'all will not like this) but to have as a boat me and my fiancé to go out on the lake cruise listen to some music stop swim and the occasional fishing, the boat was my fathers and hasn't been used in years so I'm adding many things to my build one of which is a pyle stereo system. I've installed this model stereo several times but the first time gave me a huge headache. the "hot or memory" wire needs to be connected directly to your power source either battery itself or positive bus bar etc....then the negative to obviously your negative "ground" battery or again bus bar however your setup might be, once this is done you must hook your acc switch line up to either a toggle or switch panel preferably fused which then must be grounded as well from your panel or switch, i had the hardest time getting it to work but once hot is connected ground is connected and with connected all having pos and neg leads met the stereo should work fine. not sure if this helps any at all and this is an extremely old thread but just scrolling through to figure out how to set up my rig and thought id add my input.


----------



## cliff58

Thank you for that color coding, Wallijig! I have a Pioneer with a birdsnest hanging from the back of it that I was hoping to put in my van someday. That day just got much closer


----------

